

Googlers Visualized - TotlolRon
http://blogoscoped.com/employees/

======
nostrademons
Do the colors mean anything, or are they just random? I think it'd be cooler
if it was color-coded by job function or something - all engineers in blue,
PMs in red, HR in yellow, sales in green, etc.

Also, the data is out-of-date. The last quarterly report (came out last week)
said there were slightly under 20,000 employees.

------
enomar
What exactly is the point of this? Aren't visualizations supposed to provide
some kind of new context or insight? All this really does is show that I have
to scroll a lot to see 20k images. It's kind of like showing a bar graph with
one data point.

What about making the images small so you can see them on one page. Perhaps
you could compare them to the sizes of other companies. You probably don't
have this data, but showing geographic or job-role distribution would also be
interesting. Or, you could show a visualization of profit per employee.

------
theashworld
Look at the source of that html. Looks like someone ran a for loop for all the
img. It'd be cool to use some ajax and make this update automatically when the
number changes.

------
agravier
I see, they cloned the first 4 they hired.

------
TotlolRon
A lot of groupthink potential there...

~~~
jrockway
Really? I assume all 20,000 people aren't close personal friends.

I work at a company that's an order of magnitude bigger, and I interact with
about 5 people on a daily basis and maybe know the names of about 20 people
there. (We have a big building, so the team I'm on mostly has the floor to
itself.)

I am sure there is groupthink among the 5 of us, but I'm not sure that there's
an opportunity for us to think like the other 280,000 people. If we do, it's a
coincidence.

